# Verkaufe oder Tausche 8 Gigabyte DDR 2 RAM



## shooot3r (25. April 2010)

Hallo, verkaufe hier 8 GB ( 4 x 2GB Riegel) Arbeisspeicher von Kingston ( Value RAM9
Die genaue bezeichnung ist DDR 2 800 mhz PC2 6400 240 pin  CL 5. Verkaufe es wegen umstieg auf ein Am
3 Mainboard. RAM ist in technischen und äußerlichen einwandfreien Zustand. Funktioniert einwandfrei.

oder Tausche es gegen 4-8 GB DDR 3 1066 oder DDR 3 1333

Preis bitte vorschlagen, zahlung nur per paypal

bei weiteren fragen einfach melden 

PS: habe auch ncoh ein MSI K9A2 ( 3 Monate alt mit originalrechnung von Alternate) zu verkaufen


----------

